# Wahl clippers: Arco vs Bravmini



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm looking for clippers specifically for FFT. Any recommendations or preferences between the Arco and the Bravmini? 

Would either of these possibly be suitable for all-over grooming of the puppy coat? If so, what combs would be needed? Because both of these are rated as low vibration and quiet it seems that using these for ALL puppy grooming could really help with grooming acclimation. (For body work, I also have Andis AGC single speed clippers that I plan to use for quite a while but will probably eventually replace them with the Bravura.)

Blades: the Arco comes with the 5-in-1 blade but I can't find reference to what kind of blade the Bravmimi comes with. 

Battery options: The Arco comes with drop-in battery packs as opposed to the Bravmini that has plug-in recharge. I think I prefer the plug in but would love to hear opinions.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

The Bravmini is a tiny trimmer, not suitable for full body work. The blade is a specially made small version of a #30 blade. They do not make guide combs for it to my knowledge. I wouldn't use it on a puppy unless your puppy is already used to a #30 blade, as they can be irritated. However, the Bravmini is great for FFT if your poodle is already used to it. The tiny size makes it easy to get in all the nooks and crannies.

The Arco is a full size cordless trimmer suitable for full body work (though not as ideal as a corded for certain coat types/thicknesses), and you can buy a guard comb set for it. There is also the Bravura, which takes the same blade as the Arco. Both the Bravura and the Arco are used often by groomers, the Bravura is just slightly more favored by some.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Bravura over Arco - I have both, and they clip the same, but those Arco batteries don't hold the charge for long, I had to switch them out several times for a groom. The Bravura will last to groom both my dogs, and the charge does not die down like the Arco does.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Lori! I agree with Malasarus that the Bravmini is too tiny for all over trims unless the dog is very small. It might be OK for a toy or tiny toy. I use it for Dulcie's feet pretty much exclusively and it is excellent for getting into those tight spaces.

The Bravmini does have an available clip-on comb thing. It is a single comb piece which has notches so you can move it forward or back on the blade to obtain a shorter or longer comb equivalent. The mini that I bought was in a combo kit which included that comb.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

So, do you use the Bravura for body, and FFT? How does I compare to the Arco or Bravmini for noise and vibration. Maybe I could just get the Bravura and do everything with it? I guess I was looking for a small quiet, low vibration cordless trimmer specifically for FFT, and then for body grooming-either my current corded Andis, or later a cordless Bravura to replace the Andis.

This will be our first poodle and I plan to do the grooming. I'm confident in my ability to learn but like the idea of making the FFT as mellow experience as possible for both of us, especially as that is the part of grooming I am most nervous about.

I don't like the idea of using my Andis for FFT. I used to groom my mini Aussies feet with it and the size of the blade, and the noise and vibration was always an issue.

By the way, we are getting a minipoo.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the wahl peanut for puppies, it is very noisy, but that does not seem to bother my girls one way or another. The Bravura and the Arco are quieter and about the same, not sure how that compares to other big clippers as they are the only ones 
I have had. 
I was scared to do my girls faces and feet with anything but the peanut for a long time, and 
I got a closer clip with it too. But now that I got the diamond blade and I am more confident, I get as close a clip with that and the Bravura lithium is the only one I use, I think it is probably the most popular clipper on the forum, and he addition of the diamond blade kicks up even a notch better!
FYI, I have recently heard several groomers say that they hate the peanut, that it is too easy to cut the dogs with it, but 
I just don't get that, ?i used them for a decade with no problem!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Lori, I use the Bravura for the face and sanitary (I use the Mini for her feet) and it is decent on the body too, with a comb.

I also have an Andis that sounds similar to yours. The truth is that the Andis with a 7F or 4F blade works better on the body than the Bravura with a no. 1 comb over the 30 or 40 blade. I just don't get the same result using a comb. I wish the Bravura 5 in 1 could be switched out for a 7F or 4F if wanted. Or I wish the 5 in 1 had a 7 instead of the 9 as an option.

The actual operation of the two clippers is quite different. The Andis is slightly noisier (but it isn't enough to bother Dulcie) and a definite vibration. Also, it has only about an 8 ft cord (Maybe a little longer) and it just isn't long enough for me with my available plugs in well-lit places. So I have to use an extension cord. Using the extension cord makes a difference to the power of the clipper and I suspect it also makes the clipper heat up more quickly.

The Andis blades get really hot too fast for my liking. I can use the Bravura for 4 or 5 times as long and it will just begin to get too warm. The ANdis is hot in a matter of minutes. However, that may be partly due to having to use an extension cord.

I've ordered a second 7F blade for my Andis, because even with the hot issue, it gets the job done better than the Bravura with the comb attached. Mind you, for everywhere that I could use a 9 or 10 blade (sanitary etc), I just used the Bravura and it cuts like butter and is much quieter and barely any vibration. As I said, if I could only get a 7F blade for the Bravura, it is the only clipper I would be using.

P.S. THe diamond blade that Tiny Poodles mentioned is the bomb! I ordered one after reading her review and it really is a nice 5 in 1 and cuts really well. Using that diamond blade with the no.1 comb, I was able to do a much better job of a miami body trim for Dulcie today, alternating the Bravura with the Andis. I used the Bravura mostly and then went over quickly with the Andis to get the finish I wanted. Again, if the Bravura had a 7 blade, there would be no need for the Andis. But, by alternating them, I was able to work around the hot blade issue I was having with the Andis, so it was all good!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

One other point about the two Wahl clippers you are considering. The mini, which has only one blade length (30, as Malasarus mentioned) has no other blade option, but it does come with the adjustable comb. I don't think it would be the best option overall for a MPOO. But for feet it is really handy. I consider it a luxury item - I gave it to myself for Xmas last year  The mini also is only cordless. It doesn't have a slot to plug the power cord directly into the clipper, so you can only charge and use, you cannot plug it in on the fly and keep going.

The Bravura is both cordless and cord if you want. The plug which connects to the charger can also be plugged into the clipper itself so you can run with a cord instead of just on battery -- or if you run out of charge, you can continue by using the cord.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

nifty said:


> One other point about the two Wahl clippers you are considering. The mini, which has only one blade length (30, as Malasarus mentioned) has no other blade option, but it does come with the adjustable comb. I don't think it would be the best option overall for a MPOO. But for feet it is really handy. I consider it a luxury item - I gave it to myself for Xmas last year  The mini also is only cordless. It doesn't have a slot to plug the power cord directly into the clipper, so you can only charge and use, you cannot plug it in on the fly and keep going.
> 
> The Bravura is both cordless and cord if you want. The plug which connects to the charger can also be plugged into the clipper itself so you can run with a cord instead of just on battery -- or if you run out of charge, you can continue by using the cord.



And what is nice about the Bravura is that it works well until the battery dies. With the Arco there is a period of time where it just starts to drag before the battery dies, and you may do a few minutes of crummy work before it dawns upon you that it is time to switch out the batteries.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And what is nice about the Bravura is that it works well until the battery dies. With the Arco there is a period of time where it just starts to drag before the battery dies, and you may do a few minutes of crummy work before it dawns upon you that it is time to switch out the batteries.


Yes! And that's another thing - both my Wahl Bravura and Wahl Barvmini have never died while I have been grooming and I am VERY slow. It takes me a good hour to do feet well because I am so concerned about nicking Dulcie (which I did on my first try). I take lots of breaks and just turn it off an day it down (not in the charger) and then go again and it lasts the whole time. In fact, I have cleaned them and put them away and not set in their chargers (I put them in a padded case that came with the Bravura) and then start again next groom and go again without even charging! Those batteries are excellent.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would get the Bravura or Arco - not the Bravmini.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

What great information you all have shared! Thank you so much! I'm just wondering, after Nifty's information about the Andis, if maybe I should just wait and see if my Andis will work out ok, especially through puppyhood. I know eventually I will purchase the Bravura.

My Andis has a #10 blade. Nifty, from your description, it sounds like that will be suitable for FFT, especially as I learn? I'm just having a hard time imagining doing tiny puppy feet with the Andis. In puppyhood, for the body, can I get by with using combs with the #10? 

Thanks again!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Lori G said:


> What great information you all have shared! Thank you so much! I'm just wondering, after Nifty's information about the Andis, if maybe I should just wait and see if my Andis will work out ok, especially through puppyhood. I know eventually I will purchase the Bravura.
> 
> My Andis has a #10 blade. Nifty, from your description, it sounds like that will be suitable for FFT, especially as I learn? I'm just having a hard time imagining doing tiny puppy feet with the Andis. In puppyhood, for the body, can I get by with using combs with the #10?
> 
> Thanks again!


I was not able to use the large clippers on my girls face and feet so I have the little ones just for FF others were to big for me to handle in those areas


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Lori, I think you could get by using the Andis with combs - although I would buy a #30 blade to use under the combs. The #10 might not cut through as easily with the combs. The main thing is to watch the temperature on that blade. It might be worth it to purchase a second blade so you can switch out and let them cool alternately? One good thing about the Andis corded is that you can take as long as you need to without losing a charge. I know my first couple of grooming attempts with Dulcie took about 4 hours! (Now I just split it up over two days and relax about getting it all done fast. Who cares as long as the dog is happy and the result is nice enough?). I did her in my sign picture. It was done over 2 days and I used the Bravura on her coat with one of the longer combs. That was in winter. Now I have her in a Miami and I used the Andis 7F blade and when it got hot, I switched to the Bravura with the shortest comb (no. 1) which gave the same length as the 7F blade, but it was not as even. Mind you, DUlcie's coat has all sorts of swirls and differences in texture - and it seems that the clipper blade works better with that than a comb over a clipper blade. All in all, though, it worked pretty well and I think with more experience and lots of patience, the same nice finished groom can be achieved with the combs as with the 7F clipper.

Yes, I think the #10 is sufficient for FFT, especially while getting used to doing it yourself (I am still getting used to it myself and I think the #10 is close enough for a pet - it looks very nice and clean at first and then you might need to touch up in a week or so if you prefer the really clean face). More experienced people go to a #15 or even #30. I, personally am not confident enough for that yet (though I do use #30 in the 5-in-1 Bravura for around her lips, mouth - very carefully!). 

I can't speak to doing a puppy with the Andis because when Dulcie was small I hadn't the nerve to try grooming her face or feet - so I had a professional do it for her first year.

There is an excellent video on YOuTube of Diane B doing FFT on a white standard poodle and she says right on there that a 10 is the longest she would go and with a light dog she uses either a 10 or a 15 until she knows how it will go. The result on her demo dog was lovely - I think she used the 10 or 15. 

Also there is another excellent video on YOuTube featuring a British groomer named Heidi who does a Miami on a pet poodle (Standard again) and I used her video as a guide for doing Dulcie in her current Miami. Very helpful


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Lori G, you are getting very good advice from nifty. I recently replaced my ancient Oster Golden A-5s. I did lots of shopping online and ended up comparing the Wahl Bravura with the Wahl Figura...I bought the Figura. They are very similar, both have lithium batteries...don't even bother with the old kind like the Arco! However, the reading I did didn't make it clear that the Bravura can be used with a cord, else I'd definitely have bought that one. I groomed all 3 of my Scotties to try out the Figura, and the lithium battery lasted for them all! I actually liked the adjustable blade, which I didn't think I would. I also bought the comb set, since the combs I have for use with the Oster won't work on these adjustable blade clippers.

I didn't like the lines that the combs left in the Scott's back coats, but the blade on its longest setting would have left them too short. I really felt I needed a corded clipper also, didn't want to rely on nothing but the cordless. So, I also bought a new corded clipper, a Wahl KM10. This clipper was expensive, but it is sweet! It has a sealed, brushless motor, and it is very quiet and nearly vibration free. Stays nice and cool, too. I have dozens of Oster blades from when I was a pro groomer, and I didn't want them to go to waste. I can use them on the KM10. 

Corded clippers are more powerful, and give a smoother cut. You will also get a smoother cut with blades, rather than combs. Combs (over a 30 blade) are good for setting the length on the part of the coat that is longer than your blades can cut...such as legs or even topknot, then you can scissor over to smooth it all out. A 7F is a great blade for bodywork, though you can use your 10 if you like it short. Nice in summer. 

Be careful using the 10 on face and feet. There is enough room between the teeth of the blade for you to catch a fold of skin and cut it. Troublesome areas are the webs between the toes and in the valleys on the bottom of the foot, also watch out for a tongue sneaking out to feel the blade! Cut tongues bleed like crazy! I use a 40 for these areas because there is no danger of catching skin, but you have to give the skin time to toughen up or you can get "clipper burn" with this blade. Clipper burn isn't due to heat, but is caused by a sort of scrape injury of tender skin. Keeping the coat short in these areas (face and feet) and grooming them frequently will toughen the skin.

I know that grooming equipment seems expensive. But you are saving so much money doing it yourself! In the long run, the investment in good tools is really worth it, both in lack of frustration trying to learn something new and in the results you will get. A year's worth of pro grooming will pay for the best tools available. 

There are some really great informational videos on youtube! It's really instructive just watching a good groomer work. Sometmes, a groomer will give you a lesson if you pay for the grooming...or will let you watch while they groom and explain things as they go. I know I was always willing to do this if someone wanted to learn to groom their own dog.


----------



## Pat B (Feb 14, 2021)

Lori G said:


> I'm looking for clippers specifically for FFT. Any recommendations or preferences between the Arco and the Bravmini?
> 
> Would either of these possibly be suitable for all-over grooming of the puppy coat? If so, what combs would be needed? Because both of these are rated as low vibration and quiet it seems that using these for ALL puppy grooming could really help with grooming acclimation. (For body work, I also have Andis AGC single speed clippers that I plan to use for quite a while but will probably eventually replace them with the Bravura.)
> 
> ...





sidewinder said:


> Lori G, you are getting very good advice from nifty. I recently replaced my ancient Oster Golden A-5s. I did lots of shopping online and ended up comparing the Wahl Bravura with the Wahl Figura...I bought the Figura. They are very similar, both have lithium batteries...don't even bother with the old kind like the Arco! However, the reading I did didn't make it clear that the Bravura can be used with a cord, else I'd definitely have bought that one. I groomed all 3 of my Scotties to try out the Figura, and the lithium battery lasted for them all! I actually liked the adjustable blade, which I didn't think I would. I also bought the comb set, since the combs I have for use with the Oster won't work on these adjustable blade clippers.
> 
> I didn't like the lines that the combs left in the Scott's back coats, but the blade on its longest setting would have left them too short. I really felt I needed a corded clipper also, didn't want to rely on nothing but the cordless. So, I also bought a new corded clipper, a Wahl KM10. This clipper was expensive, but it is sweet! It has a sealed, brushless motor, and it is very quiet and nearly vibration free. Stays nice and cool, too. I have dozens of Oster blades from when I was a pro groomer, and I didn't want them to go to waste. I can use them on the KM10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Layla’smum (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a set of Wahl Arco clippers that I brought to FFT on my 15 week spoo puppy she hasn’t been clipped since she left the breeders at 9 weeks I’m a novice groomer and I love these clippers for trimming up I plan on buying a set of corded clippers to do her body once the weather warms up here in snowy Ontario. Hers my girl after I did her face this morning. I still needed to tidy up a few long hairs around her mouth but for the second time getting clipped I’m pleased with how she turned out.


----------

